# What is your "morning poison"?



## Majd (Jun 2, 2010)

So what is that one thing that you MUST DRINK that get's you going in the morning?
I always feel very very sad and bored after I wake up (I always have to wake up at 5 o'clock) but after drinking a big cup of coffee I always feel better. I don't know why but the first smell that comes in my mind after I wake up is the smell of the coffee.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2010)

Coffee...ALWAYS


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting that this thread would pop up today.
Today is the day I quit coffee.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Black tea..Yorkshire brand for hard water!


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been trying to quit coffee for YEARS, and I've found that tea is never an adequate replacement. I'm also guilty of drinking iced coffee before training...flawed logic, I know, but I can tolerate a little dehydration for the extra energy to make it through warmups (pretty brutal at my school).


----------



## chaos1551 (Jun 2, 2010)

Water.  Tall glass.

Used to drink coffee every morning.  Now I have a cup of tea now and then in the afternoon.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2010)

Coffee.  Half a pot.  Black and strong.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 2, 2010)

Diet Coke.
I don't drink coffee, tea is an evening drink, and I worked shift work for so many years, i can eat or drink anything, any time of the day.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2010)

Usually Tea, black.  Sometimes green or white, or herbal.  Sometimes water with lemon, and on occasion, espresso.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 2, 2010)

First thing? Usually some sort of juice.

I'll have some coffee, usually only one cup-sometimes two-but it's not an everyday thing, more of a "big breakfast" thing.


----------



## VegasM4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Coffee every morning..first thing.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 2, 2010)

Diet Coke....yummy


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 2, 2010)

At least 2 cups of coffee easily.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 2, 2010)

two cups of tea!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually first thing is water... later Tea... but by the time I get to the tea I am already "going"


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 2, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually first thing is water... later Tea... but by the time I get to the tea I am already "going"




WHEW!!  I thought I was going to be the only water drinker on this thread!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2010)

ShelleyK said:


> WHEW!!  I thought I was going to be the only water drinker on this thread!!



I follow the sage advice given with reference to drinking water by the esteemed W.C. Fields:

http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/show/96409


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I follow the sage advice given with reference to drinking water by the esteemed W.C. Fields:
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/show/96409


 

Then you need to avoid Coors too...

Have you ever seen what Grizzly Bears do in rocky mountain spring water


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 2, 2010)

bill mattocks said:


> i follow the sage advice given with reference to drinking water by the esteemed w.c. Fields:
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/show/96409


 
omg!  Lol!!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Then you need to avoid Coors too...
> 
> Have you ever seen what Grizzly Bears do in rocky mountain spring water



The alcohol kills the bear poop taste.


----------



## David43515 (Jun 2, 2010)

Usually water.....but when I REALLY need a pick-me-up, hot chocolate with a dash of cinnamon.


----------

